# The Sacred Cottage April 2014 (pic heavy)



## cunningplan (Apr 6, 2014)

This should be part 3 of our day trip to north Wales with my two nephews HT and his youngest bro Matt. Matt had wanted to go and have a look at Denbigh (Report to follow) since seeing the photos, I nearly had to call it off as I had been up all night with a bug which has been going around the family. But as we had already let him down once and I wasn't driving I decided to take a chance, To be honest I didn't feel my best but got stuck in and did my best.
Thanks again to Naked Eye and Mocking bird for the location. when they say this place is out in the sticks, "It is!!" its so well hidden and without the hints I would never of found it.

full set here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643475278245/







































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 6, 2014)

Great pics..I love the look of this little cottage.stuck in the middle of nowhere.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 6, 2014)

Brilliant again mucka!


----------



## fannyadams (Apr 6, 2014)

Lovely work (despite your unfortunate infirmity) and what a place! That shot of the bed and teasmade is superb


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Cracking set you have there!
what a lovely place, lots of great stuff left behind
thanks...


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 6, 2014)

Cracking set buddy, shall hold off on mine from the tour for abit, really nice though mate, make mine look cruddy compared!


----------



## urban phantom (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 6, 2014)

Obviously feeling 'crap' does not stop you producing stonking work, excellent stuff here. The toolmakers chest in the sixth from last photo was first marketed from 1970 by a well known catalogue company - all that is missing is the lockable, slot in front panel that stops the drawers sliding out. I have the exact same chest, purchased in 1972 from the same catalogue.


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 6, 2014)

Loving the pics! Awsome house!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 6, 2014)

You,ve captured this site really well,are they crossbow arrows in pic 4?


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 6, 2014)

and another belter. Nice one guys


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 6, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> You,ve captured this site really well,are they crossbow arrows in pic 4?



Just looked at the original photo and they are home made as the flights are made of green and white electrical earth tape with more black (And one with green and white) tape around the shafts.


----------



## urbexdad (Apr 6, 2014)

Awesome stuff !!!


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 7, 2014)

These pics make me want to slip back there and reshoot what is a great place....the sewing machine I am convinced wasn't in the house when I was there! Great photos old bean and cheers for sharing


----------

